# Fuel Water Separator



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I have a 2014 20hp mercury 4 stroke and was wondering if I need to add a fuel water separator? I've seen some people use them and some people not, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

i would, cheap insurance


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep, do it, even if you run non ethanol and especially if you dont.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Bumping this instead of making a new thread. I have a portable 3 gallon in the rear deck with a 20 Merc. Would it be in my favor to put the filter before or after the priming ball?


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Bumping this instead of making a new thread. I have a portable 3 gallon in the rear deck with a 20 Merc. Would it be in my favor to put the filter before or after the priming ball?


Before the ball.
tank-separator/filter-line to the motor with the ball


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a filter housing I will ship to you for $20. Compatible with standard size Sierra, Yamaha, etc. screw on filters/separators.


----------

